# Best rod length for Penn Slammer 360



## jkbeck (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm a newbie just getting started. I need some of your expert advice on rod length. I got a great deal on a Penn 360 slammer and now I need to match it up with the proper rod *length*. I figure on mostly inshore from piers rocks and jettties. I trust you guys who already have a 360 slammer so all the advice you guys have on rod *length* will teach me much. Oh and by the way, I really didn't want to spend a fortune on a rod. I'm just getting started. Should it be 6',7',8', maybe even 9?
Thanks for teaching a new guy.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

What kind of fishing will you be doing with the reel??


----------



## jkbeck (Jan 4, 2011)

Since I'll be fishing in DE/MD, I'd love to catch flounder,croaker,blue, trout,whatever light/medium fish is hitting from the rocks and piers.. Not gonna target any one particular fish. Just looking to catch whatever and maybe even throw out from the surf a few times. Never gonna need to throw out in a casting contest. Just want a rod to match the reel for at best...medium size fishing from the short beach to the pier.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

7 to 8 ft is good enough !!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep a light 7-8' rod will do it fine.


----------



## jkbeck (Jan 4, 2011)

I thank you fellas for the feedback. I thought an 8' might serve my needs. Especially if I want to through it from the sand once in a while and still walk out on the pier without looking like a tourist with a telephone pole. I knew this was the right place for advice. and thanks for helping a new guy.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

I use a 360 Slammer on an 8' St. Croix Tidemaster Inshore. I have two of them as a matter of fact, one a little stiffer than the other. It is my go to rod for surf fishing in Florida, I've used it on a boat, and on the Indian River Inlet in Delaware.

For about 1/2 the price, I've used the 360 Slammer with an 8' Tsunami AirWave, also a nice set up......but not as nice as the St. Croix:fishing:


----------



## jkbeck (Jan 4, 2011)

Thnx jkcam. I was looking at the Tsunami but wasn't really too sure. I do want to throw from the beach once in a while and was kind of trying to start on the slow side and work my way up. I think the airwave will give me the best bang for the buck till I get a bit more experienced. The its up to the St Croix$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

7 or 8 foot tica dolphin


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I have four Penn 360 Slammers. Match it up with a Medium or Medium Light action 7, 7 1/2 or 8 foot rod. It kind of depends what your fishing for and where. I go with the 7 for jetties and sea walls, the 7 1/2 for Gulf surf casting and live bait (sardines, pilchards, live shrimp) chucking, and the 8 footers are for flats fishing and casting arti's a mile


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

earl of DC said:


> 7 to 8 ft is good enough !!!


Yep.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know about DE, but you do need distance to fish in MD. I would go with for the money the 9ft tica dolphin or 9 ft tsunami airwave rating 2 to 6oz. That pretty much cover most of the bay fishing in MD. I would put 30lbs braided to maximize distance and strength.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I don't know about DE, but you do need distance to fish in MD. I would go with for the money the 9ft tica dolphin or 9 ft tsunami airwave rating 2 to 6oz. That pretty much cover most of the bay fishing in MD. I would put 30lbs braided to maximize distance and strength.


 I agree,and the reel (which is not that small or light) will be much more balanced on a 9' medium action rod than a 7'er... jmo..


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i think a 9'er would be much more versatile especially if you intend to do any surf work.


----------

